# Diff kinds of rotors..........



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ive been looking to do the brake upgrade from my tiny stock calipers n rotors to the whole av22f deal for abotu 2 months now, until i saw the fastbrakes kit on their site. now the questions. what would be better to get for the rotors? cross-drilled or slotted. ive heard alot of pros n cons about both, and im not to good at making decisions  . stuff ive heard is that the drilled rotors (mainly) can crack over time, and the slots on the slotted ones fill up with pad composites, and also dont help very much to relese the gas buildup anyway, since it just creates a presurized pocket of it. ....so........any info will be great.......heh

....also, anyone know where i can send the rotors off to be cryo-treated? that doesnt cost more than the rotors? lol


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

also, the whole 1 piece, 2 piece rotor thing is just as confusing.....whats the diff?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

One-piece rotor requires replacement of the hat along with the braking surface. Two-piece rotor allows you to unbolt the braking surface from the hat; should be cheaper to replace , especially if the hat is a custom part.

For street duty, any rotor will work fine. Cross-drilling and slots are strictly for looks. If you're fading them on the street, you REALLY should be on a track where you won't kill some innocent person.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hm, 2 piece sounds like a good idea, but not in the budget atm 


.......k, uhm, i know the drilled rotors arent there for looks, unless there using a straight through drill style, most of the brembo etc rotors that are drilled, are at an angle helping gases excape more rapidly, also helping in cooling. not to sure about the slotted, but im sure its not....'just for looks'. 

and not talking about, holy crap, i just burned through a pair of rotors n pads in a weekend trying to see how much faster i can go down this road. im talking down the road wear n tear. just which works better in certain weather conditions, temps, cracking, etc...

......anyone, info on cryo treating their rotors?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Slotted and cross-drill *DO* enjoy a benefit under extreme duty found in racing but you shouldn't generate that kind of heat on the street. Furthermore, racers don't worry much about the possibility of cracking rotors since they expect to them wear out and be replaced on a frequent basis.

Therefore, these are fluff for a street car.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Slayer2003, I dont who lied to you, but in no way do drilled rotors help in cooling or outgasing of modern day brake pads. They are sold today as an aesthetic "upgrade" only.

Slots may help clean off the contact surface of your pad, but I dont think you are rallying, so why even bother?

Otherwise, if you have "heard" cons about both, why even bother buying either? They do you blank rotors, you know?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

824 for the whole fastbrake kit thats expensive i rather upgrade to the av22df brakes of a n2k


----------

